# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Czy alergia może powodować robne pryszcze?

## karolina_21

Od kilku lat wysypuje mi twarz, często pojawiają się ropne pryszcze , stosuje maści od dermatologa na trądzik które nie pomagają. Kilka osób twierdzi że to nie trądzik tylko jest to alergia pokarmowa. czy to możliwe?

----------


## Aldonka

Spróbuj może poczytać w tym miejscu (netporady.pl/porady/medyczne-lekarskie/jak-pozbyc-sie-tradziku-a/) o trądziku i zastosuj się do tamtych porad. Jeżeli faktycznie jest to tylko trądzik, powinnaś go zwalczyć odpowiednią pielęgnacją i stosowaniem odpowiednio dobranych kosmetyków. Jeżeli problem będzie się powtarzać, wtedy możesz myśleć o innych rozwiązaniach.

----------


## jamesbt

Tak to możliwe. Jeśli dzieje sie to tylko na twarzy to prawdopodobnie jest to alergia. Go rodzaju zmiany skórne występują też w zupełnie innych chorobach, ale z tym dalej idź do dermatologa i niech on z tym walczy. Inne choroby warto wziąć pod uwagę jeśli zmiany sie rozszerzą, ale to mało prawdopodobne.

----------


## lastamanta

mi pomogl acne derm i klindacin

----------


## Marzena_Gajewska

Witam,
Nie tylko powikłane zmiany skórne w alergii mogą mieć charakter ropny (wtórne nadkażenie). Z opisu wynika, że jest to trądzik.
Pozdrawiam, dr nauk med. Marzena Gajewska 
----------
Członkini Polskiego Towarzystwa  Alergolog icznego. Absolwentka Uniwersytetu Medycznego w Lublinie z ukończoną specjalizacją II stopnia z zakresu chorób wewnętrznych oraz  alergolog ii. Doświadczenie zawodowe zdobyte m.in. w Wojewódzkim Szpitalu Specjalistycznym w Lublinie na oddziale  alergolog ii oraz jako asystentka na Akademii Medycznej w Lublinie.

----------

